# EYOF delAssendroi hybrids



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2006)

I only have one but I think the color variations are worth exploring. Does anyone have a source for EYOF delAssendroi hybrids? I'm not beyond begging. E. (See Below)


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2006)

Very pretty color!


----------



## Marco (Sep 27, 2006)

whats "eyof" stand for?


----------



## Kyle (Sep 27, 2006)

Eric Young Orchid Foundation


----------



## Gideon (Sep 27, 2006)

Eric Young Orchid Foundation
http://www.ericyoungorchidfoundation.co.uk/


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2006)

Marco, Hi. The Eric Young Orchid Foundation (in England) is kind of the Oz of orchid hybridizing labs. They are responsible for some of the most exciting bessea crosses and now have evidently begun working their magic w/ delAssendroi. If you check out Phragweb you can look up hybrid crosses and see who registered them. Unfortunately EYOF has something like a $500 minimum and doesn't post pictures of their crosses. I was able to get one when Paul Phillips [formerly Ratcliffe Orchids] rec'd some from the UK. The only place I've had a tougher time getting plants from is Orchid Zone in CA. but I dont think the owner [Terry Root] make crosses as innovative as EYOF, he just breeds plant better than most. When it comes to Phrags, in my opinion, the other top hybridizers are Ackers, Orchids Ltd, Piping Rock and H.P. Norton. If your willing to grow plants from flask [too small for me] check out Ackers. E.


----------



## Marco (Nov 22, 2006)

Eric - Thanks for the info. Didn't see this post. When I open the forum at work I only look at photo threads. Then it marks everything else as old threads.


----------



## Heather (Nov 22, 2006)

Marco said:


> Eric - Thanks for the info. Didn't see this post. When I open the forum at work I only look at photo threads. Then it marks everything else as old threads.



You open the forum at work?


----------



## Marco (Nov 22, 2006)

yup...im a slacker


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey Marco, I usually go online at work too. Hee hee hee:wink:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 22, 2006)

Same here, if you see me on the forum and I'm not on AIM, I'm at work. I could probably get away with AIM at work too though.

Jon


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2006)

AIM? Nick Fury, Agent of Shield's enemy?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 22, 2006)

AOL Instant Messenger


----------



## Marco (Nov 22, 2006)

You have a marvel comic collection Eric?


----------



## Heather (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, I was kinda being sarcastic (I'm always on at work!)
shhhhh......:evil:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2006)

*Comics*

Sorry Marco, I didn't see this. I collect artists. Jack [the King] Kirby, Berni [Swamp thing] Wrightson, Richard Corben, Masumane Shiro, etc. Yes I have a number of old Fantastic Four, X-men, etc. comics. I dont have the time to invest more right now as I'm growing orchids and collecting model train stuff [See my layout at TMRCI.Com, N-Scale].


----------



## Marco (Dec 11, 2006)

cool nice train models.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2006)

He with the best toys wins...


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 11, 2006)

I go on at work also, but I am self employed.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2006)

Better hope the boss doesn't bust you.


----------

